# Samsung u740 Help



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm trying to put ringtones on my u740 (verizon). I have a cable and a 1GB mini-sd. Now, I've tried bitpim, which doesn't yet support the u740, I've tried finding drivers for just the cable to no avail. I got it to say new hardware installed, samsung blah-blah-blah, but it doesn't show up on My Computer. I don't get it. I also tried myxertones.com but it doesn't seem to send me anything. I'm running out of ideas. I've put mp3 songs on the mini-sd and they played through VCast, but I don't know how to just put or use files on my mini-sd as ringtones. Anybody know? I'm lost on this one.


----------

